# Slapping Ears? Do you practice this?



## still learning (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello, Slapping both ears to break the ear drums...do you practice this?

We do both one hand slaps to the ear and two slaps to both ears.  Cup the hands and together slam the ears.  We do it lightly and not forcefully  for practice.

The dangers here is you can damage someone ear drums.  "Can you hear me now"

You don't need alot of strength, skills,or be a black belt to do this, anyone can do this..and is very effective technique.  which will give you time to do other things or escape....Aloha

PS:IF this is a moral issue for you? ....do not reply or read this. I will poke you in the eye(see post on eye jabs)....just playing here....Aloha


----------



## stickarts (Apr 19, 2006)

yes, we have worked on techniques using one ear and both ears. I also agree about using caution and control when practicing!


----------



## Jimi (Apr 19, 2006)

Thunder claps. Yes, they are great tools. Say what?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2006)

I like this technique. It gets peoples attention.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

We do a lot of open-hand striking to varied targets.  This is one of them.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 19, 2006)

I learned this from the beginning, as a young child.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 20, 2006)

It's the ultimate answer to a frong bear hug, arms not pinned, so yes, I do practice it.


----------



## JitsuAddict (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, we practice this at my Dojo. a very effective technique. sensei said it can also KO an opponent with proper technique and some luck.


----------



## thescottishdude (Apr 20, 2006)

As far as slapping ears goes, I've never heard of it in my 9 years of practice. 

If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head? Surely a punch is much more effective, and it won't land you in jail.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> We do a lot of open-hand striking to varied targets. This is one of them.


 
Same here.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head? Surely a punch is much more effective, and it won't land you in jail.


 
Why wouldn't a punch land you in jail?

And I'm not so sure the punch is always more effective, when applied correctly, I think they're both equally effective.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head?


This would go against everything I've ever been taught.  I personally would never put a "hard" weapon (closed fist) on a "soft" target (skull).


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Thunder claps. Yes, they are great tools. Say what?


 
I practice it too, but in the air only. I won't do it to a training partner, nor will I have it done to me.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 20, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> As far as slapping ears goes, I've never heard of it in my 9 years of practice.
> 
> If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head? Surely a punch is much more effective, and it won't land you in jail.


 
As mentioned by a previous poster, this is an excelent technique from a front bear hug. How much power can you generate in a punch without being able to use your hips or feet effectively to generate power?

Why would an ear slap land you in jail, and not a punch?

Based on your eye jab thread and your comment here, you seem more concerned with the moral and legal issues of self defense than using an effective technique.  Self defense is not about an mutually agreed upon fight or duel, it is an assault on your person, sudden and violent. Your intention should be to end the assault as quickly as possible. if that means doing damage(temporary or permanent) to your assailant, that was his choice by attacking someone.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> Self defense is not about an mutually agreed upon fight or duel, it is an assault on your person, sudden and violent. Your intention should be to end the assault as quickly as possible. if that means doing damage(temporary or permanent) to your assailant, that was his choice by attacking someone.


I agree with this.  I'll be nice until it's time to not be nice.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 20, 2006)

It's an effective technique and easy to teach.  Be silly not to have it in your arsenal.

Jeff


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 20, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> Based on your eye jab thread and your comment here, you seem more concerned with the moral and legal issues of self defense than using an effective technique. Self defense is not about an mutually agreed upon fight or duel, it is an assault on your person, sudden and violent. Your intention should be to end the assault as quickly as possible. if that means doing damage(temporary or permanent) to your assailant, that was his choice by attacking someone.



based on his comments and his handle, i wonder.  scottishdude, are you from one of those blessed places where men can still have a friendly brawl and then grab a beer together after? doesn't much happen in the usa anymore.  

gotta admit part of me misses that attitude.  seems to have vanished during my lifetime.

and oh, yeah -- ear strikes (single or double) are awesome.  they can stun a strong man with not too much effort.


----------



## still learning (Apr 20, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> As far as slapping ears goes, I've never heard of it in my 9 years of practice.
> 
> If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head? Surely a punch is much more effective, and it won't land you in jail.


 
Hello, In nine years you have not heard of this slapping to the ears?  I am glad you visit this forums..(purpose is to share and exchange ideas and also just chat.

Slapping the ears is a very effective technique and like all others each has a purpose or use. (example: a women being bearhug/attack...she trying to escape...she is better to use her strenght on slapping the ears,then trying to punch from those positons. (slapping does not require lots of muscles to work)..anyone can do this technique-slap. (she can do other things too).

In most states...a slap,punch,kick,spanking a child...can land you in jail.

The more we can gain knowledge...the more prepare will can become...Aloha


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, we do practice it.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, I find it a good technique.  Another technique that is good for front bear hug without arms pinned is knife hand striking the nerve that is at the base of thre neck on both sides at the same time (forgive me I can't remember the name of the nerve I will get back with the name) It is very effective I have used it and have had someone use it on me full force (sucks0 it made my shoulders lock up and my knees buckle. It put me down, but for a limited time. I am a large guy 6'1 and over 260 lbs. It wouldn't be a show stopper but really makes a large opening to flow into another technique.


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> As far as slapping ears goes, I've never heard of it in my 9 years of practice.
> 
> If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head? Surely a punch is much more effective, and it won't land you in jail.


 
I really think that you need to look at the questions you're asking, as you seem to have some misunderstandings going on here.  First off, what makes you think that a punch will not land you in jail?  Second, the slap does not require the hip rotation as the punch would.

Out of curiosity, what arts do you study?

Mike


----------



## Jimi (Apr 20, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> As far as slapping ears goes, I've never heard of it in my 9 years of practice.
> 
> If you have enough space to slap their ears, then why not just punch them in the side of the head? Surely a punch is much more effective, and it won't land you in jail.


A slap to the ear can cause a stunning effect, greater than that of a punch.(granted the punch is not to the face) These techniques are called thunder claps for a reason. Weither or not you "pop" the ear drum, it can still cause more disorientation, and it is less likely you will injure your knuckles on someones skull. I have not heard of many people denying these techniques effectiveness in my 26 years of practice.


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2006)

We ahve practiced this technique but never had to use it! I try to practice all the techniques we don't use in sparring so I have more options. I would never enter any competitions because there are just too many rules. Anyway we practice this technique on a pad. Its surprisingly effective if you're a petit woman.


----------



## KenpoBruce2006 (Apr 24, 2006)

Love going to the ears. Whether boxing them or grabbing them.  Both are highly effective.  They stun easily and leave you the option to depart or finish, depending on the situation.  Watch a fighter take a ridge hand to one ear and he dropped like a sack of potatoes where he stood.  Out like a light.  We make great use of them.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

HuH? What'd you say? I'm Where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Did I win?


----------



## Koryuhoka (May 3, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Ross (May 4, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> Yes, I find it a good technique. Another technique that is good for front bear hug without arms pinned is knife hand striking the nerve that is at the base of thre neck on both sides at the same time (forgive me I can't remember the name of the nerve I will get back with the name) It is very effective I have used it and have had someone use it on me full force (sucks0 it made my shoulders lock up and my knees buckle. It put me down, but for a limited time. I am a large guy 6'1 and over 260 lbs. It wouldn't be a show stopper but really makes a large opening to flow into another technique.


 
Sir,
While I agree that this is an effective strike, when executed correctly (correct angles, target specifics etc) it can put someone down permamently. Striking nerves on opposite meridian lines can be fatal. I would assume that until now you have been lucky. 
However, when you know the exact targets and strike them correctly it will do more than lock up your shoulders and knees. 
If you practise this "full force" it is only a matter of time until you stumble across this. There are several "knockout guys" who specialise in seminars on this, please practise this with extreme caution.
Regards


----------



## Ross (May 4, 2006)

Reading the posts so far on this site about this I would suggest rather than a slap to the ear you should cup your hand and strike. This is called a compression strike and the trapped air in your hand is forced into the ear canal and disrupts the inner ear. A pop is heard, the guy loses the ability to stand and unconscious can take hold.

In one of my classes a female practioner once dropped a much bigger and heavier guy using this technique and she kept saying after "I hardly touched him!". 

It is a very effective technique but must only be practised with caution. After all, I dont think any of us are here to knock people out each lesson - who would we play with?


----------

